# BT Voyager 205 Router Problem...



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hello.

My friend has a pretty bad problem.
He is with BT Yahoo Broadband (1mb) and has a BT Voyager 205 Router. The modem connects to his router, the router connects to his PC via USB and the Xbox connects to the router via ethernet (that is all the ports now used up on the router).

His internet seems to work fine. And so does Xbox live. However, He can join random Xbox live servers without any problems at all, but whenever he tries to send an invite or accept an invite from his friends (that live within the area etc) it does not work. However, it does work for me.

I have tried going to his settings (192.168... etc) and then click "Advanced" we type in the default user and pass and then click "Security" however, nothing shows up... nothing at all - and this is how we have to turn off the firewall. 

Do you think it is his computer? a faulty router? etc - I do not know why it is happening, and they have tried re-installing the broadband.

However, his computer does not show up this page --> http://forums.beyond.ca/gallery.php? (or any of the pages from the beyond.ca website [unless it is the homepage] )

I don't know if this will help you - but below is his HJT log.
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 15:35:02, on 30/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\USB Storage RW\shwicon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
C:\program files\bt home computing\bt home computing.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\BTYAHO~1\Help\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
C:\Program Files\BT Yahoo!\Help\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Internet Downloads\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://gb7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-gb7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/sp/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bt.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://gb7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/su/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/sp/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://gb7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/su/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_3_19_0.dll
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.3000.1002\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BT Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_3_19_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KYE_Showicon] "C:\Program Files\USB Storage RW\shwicon.exe" -t"KYE\USB Storage RW"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WCOLOREAL] "C:\Program Files\Coloreal\coloreal.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BT Home Computing] c:\program files\bt home computing\bt home computing.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 205 ADSL Router\Adsl\dslagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\BTYAHO~1\Help\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BT Yahoo! Help.lnk = C:\Program Files\BT Yahoo!\Help\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\E_SRCV02.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ysidebarIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: BT &Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ysidebarIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Money Viewer - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {231B1C6E-F934-42A2-92B6-C2FEFEC24276} (yucsetreg Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yucconfig.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://www.telewest.co.uk/motive/files/MotivePreQual.cab
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Proxy Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security Accounts Manager - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE




Thanks for all your help (from me and my friend)
Amnesia


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Okay, just to let you know - We do not know if we have sorted the problem yet (i will get back to you on that in a few hours once we have tested it). But I have been able to access the "Security" page, by viewing the source and selecting the correct links to go to. This is a very long winded way,a nd any "normal" user of BT would not be able to do this, so do you think there is a fault in the router? (or maybe just the internet explorer settings?)

Thanks
Amnesia

p.s: If we have sorted the problem, I will let you know - but could you still sort through the HJT log, I think there are still some minor bugs up there.
Thanks again
Amnesia


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're trying to allow incoming connections, and you'll have to forward ports in the router to accomplish that. I can't give you a specific procedure for this, since I don't know that router.


----------

